# Community Tanks are the Shiznit!!!



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Click Here For Video


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

that is a surprisingly good video, must say im quite impressed. There's a whole assload of aquatic life in that thing, and im not talking tetras and barbs. Jeeeez







very nice

how big's the tank? how big's that cuuuute widdle turtle?


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

wow that tank is jam packed and using a U-G filter








nice vid tho


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

the turtle is about 1-2" long and the tank is 2'6"X12"X18"


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

the turtle and the eel in particular... of course sh*t there was all kinds of stuff in there. damn very nice diverse selection

i didnt think the tank was overcrowded from what i could see. Very nice cover and decor in it


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

very nice video innes


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Lonald said:


> wow that tank is jam packed and using a U-G filter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lol UGF's rule









check how clear my P tank is using one

















seriously whatever it is that makes you dislike UGF's its just silly, the tanks I use UGF's on are easier to maintain and generally cleaner


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

that tank is only a 29g. wow...


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

I have always heard of how unhappy people are with their ug filters... but yours seems to be doing a very good job :nod:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Lonald said:


> I have always heard of how unhappy people are with their ug filters... but yours seems to be doing a very good job :nod:


 yeah, they are talking nonesence, they most likely never tried it and spewed out some mis information based on nothing like your comment before


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)




----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

your piranhas do not attack those tetras in with them?


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

tetras are to fast for them


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Lonald said:


> tetras are to fast for them


Not even close, man. Just totally incorrect there. Sorry.


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

really? the piranha keepers that I know say that the neons are just to fast for a large piranha to catch?

correct me if I have been misinformed plz


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> your piranhas do not attack those tetras in with them?


 well not really, I lose one or two of any new fish in the first week - this might just be down to moving tanks as it happens in all the tanks I have ever owned, after a week I generally consider them as long term tankmates and do not expect to lose them, the black neons, and glowlight tetras have been in there about a year as have some of the neons, the last fish that was added is a blue ram which has been fine for about a month and a half.

as for them being too fast - lol no chance







piranhas are WAY faster than these small tetras, barbs and stuff.

lol one thing that is funny is when the P's push the snail about


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I'm not using an ugf now but did for many years and I liked them wtih bubble lift tubes and even more with powerheads.
Great vid Innes.


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

wow 2 swings and 2 misses for me in this thread


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

well hey you were misinformed no shame there. Even exodons-- perhaps the fastest tetra in existence-- can be devoured by any piranha, cichlid, or other predatory fish in general


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Lonald said:


> wow 2 swings and 2 misses for me in this thread










dont worry about it, we all make mistakes


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Sweet video man! what kind of turtle is that??? it looks so cool, I want one.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

JAC said:


> Sweet video man! what kind of turtle is that??? it looks so cool, I want one.


 its a chinese softshell


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

that video helped me make up my mind to get a 29 gal tank, great

video


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Nice vid Innes.


----------



## T-L-N-E (Dec 24, 2003)

great video innes


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

sweet video innes, i love the turtle!


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

what was that little fish that swam up to ur turtle while it was eating???....the little one that kinda looks like an eel.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Great Video..but ous houdl remember that Softshell Turtles are one of the most aggressive water turtles there are, so be prepared to move him as he grows..


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

timmyshultis said:


> what was that little fish that swam up to ur turtle while it was eating???....the little one that kinda looks like an eel.


 it was a senegal bichir









heres a handy link


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

can't see the vid..but i did enjoy the music


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

can we get an inventory on that tank its a really sweet setup


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

00nothing said:


> can we get an inventory on that tank its a really sweet setup


well I would not really suggest people to copy this tank as I am planning upgrading to accomidate them all (splitting up some also) and if I was not to do this I would certainly have problems, mainly with the turtle which I also have to pay attention to with basking needs (heatlamp and basking area) and the tyre-track eel which will need a larger tank, as may the severum and the bichir.

but as it stands right now I have in this tank:
*3 tiger barbs
*a senegal bichir
*a spotted talking catfish
*a chinese softshell turtle
*a blue botia loach
*a severum
*4 hoplo catfish
*a featherfin catfish
*an albino clawed frog
*a tyre-track eel


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

that was the badest video ever shown here








too bad for that chinese softshell
no basking area


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Well hes gonna have to be removed pretty soon anyways, when softshell turtles get big they are one of the most aggressive water turtles..very fast too..


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

wat is up with ur obsession with that gay song....


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Damn, how big to tyre track eels get?? Those look freakin awesome!


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

that was a pretty sweet video!!
















i really enjoyed all the different species that you had in there...especially the turtle and the eel.

i was thinking about getting one of those eels when i saw them at the lfs because i really liked their look.

cool video though


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Death in # said:


> that was the badest video ever shown here
> 
> 
> 
> ...










guess whats coming soon, a viquarium









heres a rough idea


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

that is a great picture


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> that is a great picture :laugh:


 yeah I spent ages on it lol


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Oh ya Innes nice tank! Good job on the video - its nice to see you getting better on the computer.


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

your art work amazes me


----------

